

Imitation Game - mjshuman

Just view this movie last night.  Though it was an outstanding one.  Don&#x27;t understand why it did not receive an oscar. I wondered why England did not honor his contribution to the war and also would like to know if he was jewish.  His fellow school mates said &quot;don&#x27;t be such a kike.
======
sp332
That whole project was very secret, and some of the breakthroughs were only
revealed in the last few decades. Also the movie showed him considering being
a traitor, but there is no evidence this happened (they just added it to the
movie for drama). He wasn't Jewish, it was just a racist insult.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Turing#Early_life_and_fam...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Turing#Early_life_and_family)

------
mjshuman
Thank you for your most informative reply. I did go on the site you mentioned,
and learned alot. Later on, this evening, I think I will re-read it. There is
much to absorb. Was it ever documented that he had an illness of sort.

